# Makers Wanted



## Proper J (Feb 22, 2012)

Calling all engineers!

Proper Television is developing a new series about Makers—people with an intense passion for building all manner of contraptions for all manner of purposes. We’re currently in the midst of casting characters for the series, and have been reaching out to various groups in an effort to build a Dream Team of Makers.

The series will revolve around a team of Makers who face off against other groups in maker-related competitions. Competitions like:

-Modifying a lawnmower into a 70mph drag racer

-Constructing Rube Goldberg machines

-Building human-powered submarines

-Designing a Machine to hurl pumpkins across football fields

Our goal is to find multifaceted individuals with aptitude in numerous fields pertinent to these sorts of projects. People with experience in things like engineering, electronics, physics, welding, pyrotechnics, construction, engines and industrial design—these are the sorts we’re looking to get in touch with.

Is this something that might interest you or your friends? If so, we’d love to hear from you!

Please contact [email protected] for further details.


----------



## willsee (Feb 22, 2012)

Dang

I thought this thread was about bourbon


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 22, 2012)

so did i.

There is already a pumpkin chucking show so that is nothing new.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 22, 2012)

This concept reminds me of that show _Junkyard Wars _


----------

